# [V]erkaufe Enemy Territory Quake Wars



## Crysisheld (22. August 2011)

Hallo ich habe Enemy Territory Quake Wars zu verkaufen. Das Spiel ist die US Version in der Praegebox - für Sammler vielleicht interessant. Das Spiel ist noch original verschweisst und nie gespielt worden, da ich es geschenkt bekommen habe und ich absolut kein Multiplayer Shooter Fan bin. 

Angebote kommen von euch bei Interesse könnt ihr ja hier posten oder eine PN schicken.


----------

